# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Alice

## Luna

Apparently Alice is going to have serious health problems with this pregnancy has anyone else heard this? Does anyone know what the health problems are going to be??

----------


## dddMac1

thats news to me

----------


## chance

i duuno,but i guessed as much when she was faint etc the other day

----------


## Luna

and she has been really itchy too, they think it's fleas dont they

----------


## chance

yeah she has and they said its flea's but it can be a liver condition that you can get in pregnancy,im really itchy at the mo buts it just to do with ya skin stretching etc

----------


## Georgie

oh dear poor alice and sam

----------


## tammyy2j

I heard that she will get cancer and die in childbirth leaving Sam to bring up baby Butch Cassidy by himself. 

I got this from another soap spolier board so don't know how true it is.

----------


## feelingyellow

> I heard that she will get cancer and die in childbirth leaving Sam to bring up baby Butch Cassidy by himself. 
> 
> I got this from another soap spolier board so don't know how true it is.


wow this sounds like an interesting storyline, it'd be sad to see alice die but great to see how sam would cope

----------


## babyblue

I know this is sad and all but BUTCH CASSIDY

----------


## xcutiekatiex

aww poor alice her and sam make a sweet couple

----------


## Jemma

Hopefully she dies and then Sam goes away somewhere to get away from the memories and never comes back! They really annoy me lol, its not fair - I thought they'd left when they went to Norfolk why did they have to come back...?  :Crying:   :Mad:

----------


## willow

> I know this is sad and all but BUTCH CASSIDY


not sure about the cassidy but his brother was called butch

----------


## Katy

aww. I hope she doesnt die, sam would be devestated. Theres far too many deaths in emmerdale.

----------


## babyblue

> not sure about the cassidy but his brother was called butch


I remember butch but seriously cassidy as well, I thought the tradition with the dingles was bible names anyways.

----------


## xStephaniex

noooooooo alice gets cancer and refuses medication throughout her pregnancy and her baby "samson" is born 3 months prematurely and is very ill. sam looks after the both of them as alice gets chemo...she shaves all her hair off befor the chemo makes it fall out !

----------

